# Can't remove OneUp rack



## gondezee (Aug 26, 2016)

I upgraded cars, finally got a hitch installed on it, and in my excitement ended up getting my OneUp stuck as the ball bearing has extended past the end of the hitch. I of course tightened that sucker down, and now when I back out the screw, it doesn't retract the ball.

The spacing is tight, I'll probably have to drop my muffler to get at the backside of the rack.

Anyone have experience or thoughts on how to get out of this jam?


----------



## Silentfoe (May 9, 2008)

I'd be trying to find a way to hit the ball a few times to loosen it up. Sounds like you may have to be a contortionist to do that.


----------



## gondezee (Aug 26, 2016)

I tried that. Removing the security bolt that you tighten to secure the rack to the hitch reveals a rod. I think the rod pushes against the ball, may be locking the ball into place with no way to push it back. I think I need to figure out a way to move that rod back, but there's no way to attach to it from the back side.


----------



## TheGweed (Jan 30, 2010)

Sorry to hear your having this trouble; I'm posting this in case it hopes others in the future:

I marked a line across the exact distance my 1Up needs to be inserted into the receiver to keep myself from putting it in too far. Mine is black, so there's a bright silver line where I need to stop. I also put a mark on the spot where the rack holds my rear wheel so when I open it to put my bike in, it's already held up by the rear wheel. Hope that makes sense.


----------



## gondezee (Aug 26, 2016)

TheGweed said:


> Sorry to hear your having this trouble; I'm posting this in case it hopes others in the future:
> 
> I marked a line across the exact distance my 1Up needs to be inserted into the receiver to keep myself from putting it in too far. Mine is black, so there's a bright silver line where I need to stop. I also put a mark on the spot where the rack holds my rear wheel so when I open it to put my bike in, it's already held up by the rear wheel. Hope that makes sense.


Assuming I can remove it, I'll be doing that for sure. Definitely check before tightening down!


----------



## Blatant (Apr 13, 2005)

If you have a heavy rubber mallet, start whacking on the frame of the rack itself, around where it inserts into the hitch. You'll break it free.


----------



## gondezee (Aug 26, 2016)

Blatant said:


> If you have a heavy rubber mallet, start whacking on the frame of the rack itself, around where it inserts into the hitch. You'll break it free.


Oooh. The Clarkson approach. I'll give it a try, will report back.


----------



## gondezee (Aug 26, 2016)

The mighty mallet was defeated. Spent 20 min hitting it, nothing budged.


----------



## Blatant (Apr 13, 2005)

Move to a small one-handed sledge; need to create some vibration through the metal.


----------



## michaelsnead (Aug 31, 2005)

*I had a similar problem & here is what OneUp told me to do.....*



Blatant said:


> Move to a small one-handed sledge; need to create some vibration through the metal.


Hi Folks,

My rack was stuck in a similar fashion. I called the guys at OneUp and they told me to put a vertical 2" x 4" piece of wood on the left side of the rack, next to the bumper, and give the wood a whack w/a 4 lb short handled sledge hammer I had to hand. They actually waited on the phone while I did it because they wanted to know the outcome. I was hesitant to do it but they told me they'd make it right, whatever the outcome, so I went ahead and gave it a whack. We had a great result and it hasn't gotten stuck again. I wouldn't hesitate to call them to share your story and see if they advise you to follow the same procedure. Other than that one problem it's been a fantastic rack!

Good Luck with Your Issue,

Michael:thumbsup:


----------



## mtbikerTi (Jan 15, 2004)

If the ball is past the hitch you need to hit the ball itself back into the rack. Crawl under until you see the ball and give it a few whacks until it pops back in. If you can't get to it with a hammer a c clamp may work as well.


----------



## gondezee (Aug 26, 2016)

michaelsnead said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> My rack was stuck in a similar fashion. I called the guys at OneUp and they told me to put a vertical 2" x 4" piece of wood on the left side of the rack, next to the bumper, and give the wood a whack w/a 4 lb short handled sledge hammer I had to hand.


I was using a 2 lber. Will have to check around for a sledge. How far over were you whacking it? Butted up against the side or closer to the center? How long did it take?


----------



## gondezee (Aug 26, 2016)

mtbikerTi said:


> If the ball is past the hitch you need to hit the ball itself back into the rack. Crawl under until you see the ball and give it a few whacks until it pops back in. If you can't get to it with a hammer a c clamp may work as well.


I'm pretty sure the ball is being blocked by the rod pushing against it. I need progress on the rod before going after the ball, methinks.


----------



## michaelsnead (Aug 31, 2005)

gondezee said:


> I was using a 2 lber. Will have to check around for a sledge. How far over were you whacking it? Butted up against the side or closer to the center? How long did it take?


Hi Mr. gondezee,

Here is a picture of the wood in place:
[ATTACH=CONFIG]1118466._xfImport[/ATTACH][img]

Strike the wood directly over the rack. It only took two whacks to break it free.

All that said I would encourage you to call the guys at OneUp to be sure this is the solution they would recommend in your case.

Good Luck with your problem!

Michael:thumbsup:


----------



## J_Westy (Jan 7, 2009)

gondezee said:


> I tried that. Removing the security bolt that you tighten to secure the rack to the hitch reveals a rod. I think the rod pushes against the ball, may be locking the ball into place with no way to push it back. I think I need to figure out a way to move that rod back, but there's no way to attach to it from the back side.





mtbikerTi said:


> ... a c clamp may work as well.


That was going to be my suggestion, but you're right, if the tip of the rod is past the center of the ball, you need to move the rod first.

Or mabye you can pull the ball all the way out with a vice-grips if you can get back there...

Good luck


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2017)

I might start the whole process with some breakfree on the ball and hitch spud. Hitches tend to pick up a lot of crud. Moving anything against that crudpack is probably more difficult than moving the thing itself. Especially with things where a relatively tight tolerance is involved.


----------



## gondezee (Aug 26, 2016)

Quick update: 

Hitch is brand new, it's not stuck due to buildup of any kind.

1Up got back to me and told me to strike or press the ball back in. They told me not to worry about damaging the ball as its harder than most tools (challenge accepted?).

I'll update when I have a chance to get at it again.


----------



## gondezee (Aug 26, 2016)

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000X4PU80/ Think these pliers would be up for pressing the ball back in? Anyone have tool suggestion for pressing it in rather than hammering?


----------



## HPIguy (Sep 16, 2014)

Been there, done that. Layed under my car, took a long screwdriver and layed that against the ball then whacked it with a hammer....HARD. A few shots and it dropped down and has been just fine ever since. I had very little working room also, and was not hitting the screwdriver anywhere near the ball, doesn't matter, the shock gets transferred all the way through.


----------



## gondezee (Aug 26, 2016)

HPIguy said:


> Been there, done that. Layed under my car, took a long screwdriver and layed that against the ball then whacked it with a hammer....HARD. A few shots and it dropped down and has been just fine ever since. I had very little working room also, and was not hitting the screwdriver anywhere near the ball, doesn't matter, the shock gets transferred all the way through.


^this.

Got it to work, used a long socket arm to try and avoid dinging the aluminum up too bad(still dented it a tiny bit). Butted it up against the ball and struck it a few times with the hammer Mjölnir. No special tools required.

I really don't think you can damage the rack, even if you tried.

Qucik Protip: loosen the screw first. :madman:

Thanks erbody!


----------



## HPIguy (Sep 16, 2014)

Glad you got it fixed, now go enjoy your new rack!!


----------



## TheGweed (Jan 30, 2010)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## AllRounder (Feb 26, 2004)

In case it is helpful to someone in future...

I had this same issue with the ball bearing stuck fully extended beyond the body of the 2 inch hitch receiver. I was able to take off the 2 inch aluminum spacer piece, wiggle it out the back, which reduced the rack size to 1 1/4. I then pulled the rack free. A quick hit with the hammer freed up the ball bearing. Reassembled the rack and it was all good.


----------



## Dan Ahlquist (Aug 7, 2021)

Here's how I freed my Quick Rack Single, mfr 2021. 

When we installed it, we inserted it into the receiver too far - so far that the ball was past the back end of the receiver. After removing the bolt, the floating pin behind it stayed in place, preventing the ball from retracting.

Tried thumping the thing with all sorts of objects, as described above. No real progress, possibly because the floating pin was all the way under the ball.

What fixed me: at the very back of the shaft, there is a hole with a little black rubber plug in it. Remove the plug and stick something in there to move the floating pin. If you can't access that hole, there is a narrow, tapped hole on the bottom which might work, but that's at 90° to the bolt. After that, the ball will drop down, maybe needing a slight jiggle, and the rack can be removed.

Good luck.


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

Grease the ball and threads when new and once a season.


----------



## bhlowe (Jan 13, 2022)

Found this thread when the same thing happened to me. 
I found it helped to park facing up a hill so gravity can help move the pin when banging on the ball.


----------

